# Wellington - something fun to do on a Friday night



## iamkim330 (Aug 7, 2012)

So, I plan to try out this dance class tomorrow night! (Friday)

It's for any levels from beginners, $10 includes two hours of classes then social dance after.

It'd be a good way to meet new people. I'm relatively new here in Wellington so I thought it would be cool to go out to meet others.

Any Wellington newbies or wellington people want to come along?

Text me if you are keen - o27 five 46, 23 seven 5 (just in case this website don't let us post phone numbers?!?!) 

Oh, it's going to be latin american dances by the way, all ages welcome and male and female! (Well I assume cause I have never been but I would guess so!!)

Please come! The more the merrier!


----------

